# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  فيديو اهداف السودان وتونس  الثمانية

## شيبا

*هدف تونس الاول 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuu2.wmv 

هدف تونس الثاني 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuun1.wmv 

هدف تونس الثالث من ركلة جزاء 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun3.wmv 

هدف تونس الرابع : 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun4.wmv 

هدف تونس الخامس 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun5.wmv 

هدف تونس السادس 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun6.wmv 

هدف السودان من ركلة جزاء 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/suuud1.wmv 

هدف السودان الثاني 
http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/suuud2.wmv
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ايه الفضائح دى يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هزيمة في وقتها عشان شداد 
يتخارج وبقية ناس الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا ناس دا شنو  الفضائح دى اصلو الكان لاعب منو هليفا ولا شنو كدى كويس يا شداد ؟؟؟
يحليلك يا ملك هداف العرب وملك الطرب

*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
*

----------


## مرهف

*وامنتخبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
...

*

----------


## hoffa

*هسي كان قعدو قدام التلفزيون وحضرو البرازيل وساحل العاج ما كان اخير ليهم
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*برضو ما كانوا حيستفيدو أي حاجة والله ديل الا تعمل ليهم غسيل مخ
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*والله حاجة محزنة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*نمشي ماتطلع شمس نبكي ما تنزل دموع
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*تسلم يا رائع
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*موت وطن، وجدارة مسئول
*

----------


## بدوري

*قبل الدخول في المنافسات بدأت عملية الطرد  بإفتعال الاسباب الواهية التي من شأنها اضعاف الفريق القومي  المتهالك اصلا، على سبيل المثال ، عدم مصافحة عراب الكرة السودانية  الاشمط الذي افل نجمه ، او بسبب الابعاد بله نموذجا.
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تسلم يارائع لنقل اللحظات الاخيرة لموت الفريق القومى
ويا اخوانا البلد دى ماعندها وجيع ولا عدمت الرجال الممكن يعدلوا الحال
وسؤالى الناس القائمة على امر الفريق ده ما عندها دم 
استقيلوا ياثقلاء
والله حواء السودانيه والده
واقتراحى ليهم يتابعوا كأس العالم احتمال يريحونا ويستقيلوا
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*
هدف تونس الاول 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuu2.wmv[/media]

هدف تونس الثاني 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuun1.wmv[/media]

هدف تونس الثالث من ركلة جزاء 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun3.wmv[/media]

هدف تونس الرابع : 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun4.wmv[/media]

هدف تونس الخامس 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun5.wmv[/media]

هدف تونس السادس 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/tuuun6.wmv[/media]

هدف السودان من ركلة جزاء 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/suuud1.wmv[/media]

هدف السودان الثاني 

[media]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/suuud2.wmv[/media]


مع التحية لشيبا

والله حاجة مخجلة ياصقور الجديان كشفتوا حالنا 

اللهم لا اعتراض في حكمك

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*امشى بالحسرة واموت
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*أحسن الله عزاكم في منتخبكم يا أهل السودان !!

*

----------


## ايداهور22

*ياناس حرام
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*ااااااااااااااااااااااه انا
                        	*

----------

